# Your thoughts on this program?



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 8, 2022)

__





						The Best Fucking 12 weeks of powerlifting you’re going to have all year. – Cast Iron Strength
					






					www.castironstrength.com
				












						Best 12 weeks of powerlifting all f'kin year
					

Sheet1  Squat Max,330,Bench Press Max,215,Deadlift Max,315 Load,Load,Load Reps,Reps,Reps Week 1 Session 1,Session 2,Session 3,Session 4 Exercise,Intensity,Load,Sets,Reps,Exercise,Intensity,Load,Sets,Reps,Exercise,Intensity,Load,Sets,Reps,Exercise,Intensity,Load,Sets,Reps Squat,60%,197.5,2,10,Defi...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Yano (Feb 8, 2022)

No offence , but how  the fuck would any one bring their intensity down to 50% ,,,, that's a nap.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 8, 2022)

@tinymk @Iron1


----------



## Trendkill (Feb 8, 2022)

If you want me to help you construct a conjugate style program let me know.  I'm not a fan of programs like the one listed above but if you think it's a good fit then go for it.  There is no one right way to train but there is a right way to train for you as an individual.  You gotta play around with stuff and see what works.  I do feel that far to many people chase different programs and switch things up way to often.  Pick one and stick with it.  Its the principals and science that the program is rooted in that matter.  You can add variety within a program very easily but stick with the program.  Strength takes a long time to develop.  Stick with a program for a long time to see if it actually works.


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 8, 2022)

I’m not a fan of all of the “intensity” percentages being used for the accessory work.  It’s unnecessary complicated IMO.  Just do your supplemental stuff and be done with it. 

The exercise selection is kind of strange, too. If I’m reading that right, you do your deadlift work _after _you’ve already done deficit/paused DLs?  Yikes.  Hard no on deadlifting with lower back fatigue.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 8, 2022)

I don't know much about powerlifting but it has 60% to 70% intensity on big 3 lifts and then has a place for you to track your max?

I would think that most lifters would have trouble not crossing the line of 70% intensity or even knowing how to determine that percentage accurately.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 8, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> If you want me to help you construct a conjugate style program let me know.  I'm not a fan of programs like the one listed above but if you think it's a good fit then go for it.  There is no one right way to train but there is a right way to train for you as an individual.  You gotta play around with stuff and see what works.  I do feel that far to many people chase different programs and switch things up way to often.  Pick one and stick with it.  Its the principals and science that the program is rooted in that matter.  You can add variety within a program very easily but stick with the program.  Strength takes a long time to develop.  Stick with a program for a long time to see if it actually works.


Well that sounds awesome. I'm mid program right now and I'm not bouncing bit that sounds great.


----------



## Trendkill (Feb 8, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Well that sounds awesome. I'm mid program right now and I'm not bouncing bit that sounds great.


Ok.  Let me know when you are ready.  We can also start now so you have a good understanding of the programming, how to make changes, etc.


----------

